# Los 12 hombres mas malos del mundo......



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Amigos :

Aunque esto no tiene que ver nada con las bicis (bueno, algo....) ¿Saben Uds. quienes son los doce hombres mas malos del mundo ???

Respuesta mas abajo.





































BUSHITO Y LOS ONCE DEL AMERICA , buuu pobres de mis Aguilas Imperiales les está lloviendo de a feo , sin embargo aún en el último lugar hablan más de la Aguilas y sacan mas primeras planas que de la chivitas que van invictas en la liga premier mexicana.

Aviso pagado .


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Al final del día se resume en popularidad.... "long live to" el America


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Yo... con los *Tiburones Rojos del Veracruz!*! Con ellos, hasta la Tercera Division!!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

ay na´ma´....!!!!... bueno al menos son honestos ... no que los canarios....


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*El deporte del hombre.....*



Warp said:


> Yo... con los *Tiburones Rojos del Veracruz!*! Con ellos, hasta la Tercera Division!!
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Que se quede el menos malo , o sea los siguientes otros doce hombres mas malos del mundo.
> 
> the last biker


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Si... entre los dos equipos no sacamos uno...


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

entre tiburones, camoteros, pollos y la preolimpica... yo mejor me voy al cerro en ves de perder el tiempo jajaja


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

De que deporte hablan?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> De que deporte hablan?


Cricket...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Cricket...


me lo imaginaba, bolitas chicas y palos duros....


----------

